# samba error: the path is too deep [solved]

## wouzer

I have emerged samba en set it up for my local network. Everything is working fine between Gentoo and Gentoo, but when I try to copy a large binary file from WinXP to the samba share I get the following error:

 *Quote:*   

> can't copy xxx: The path is too deep

 

There are no problems with small text files. Any ideas?

The copied files are with owner "nobody" and group "nobody".

Here's my smb.conf

```
[global]

   netbios name = delphium

   server string = "Delphium"

   workgroup = KLEINBUREAU

   security = share

   log file = /var/log/samba.log

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   encrypt passwords = yes

   wins support = no

[public]

       path = /home/share

       guest ok = yes

       writeable = yes
```

----------

## chris4linux

samba between gentoo and gentoo? why don't you use NFS?

is there enough space on your share device? have you samba 2.x or the new 3.x-beta? maybe the new version of the beta release can handel the big files from winxp....

- Chris

----------

## wouzer

I use samba because I dual boot on my workstation. My server (with the Samba share) is Gentoo only.

I have plenty space on my harddisk so that should not be the problem.

My samba version is 2.2.8a. I don't think that is the problem because other people got it working.

----------

## uzik

I found this cryptic note in the docs for a windows program. It might provide a clue:

"Be careful, where to put the data, as you will get problems if the path is too deep (more than 28 characters). Avoid Windows 95 or Windows NT compliant file naming schemes for your IDRISI data, as of now IDRISI is still a 16-bit software and does not allow longer file names."

How long is your path/filename?

----------

## chris4linux

it's just an idea of me, but are (in) your shares symbolic/hard links?

- Chris

----------

## wouzer

Nope, al real files.

Thanks for your help by the way:)

----------

## chris4linux

I do not mean the files, I belive that your directorties are links to (partent) directory?

by the way: try to change your securty level from share to user...and set your net bios name to your workgroup name...maybe this is a problem for windows..

by the way II:  *Quote:*   

> Thanks for your help by the way:)

 

I do want I can  :Wink: 

- Chris

----------

## wouzer

THANK YOU!!! Chis4linux,

That did work perfectly. I'll chang the subjec to [solved]

Thanks again.

[edit]

I had some other problems. My 3com 3C905B Cyclone card was not supported by the 3c59x.o driver. It worked but with errors and only 10baseTX half duplex. Now I build in another card and it's working like a charm!

----------

